# Bristol diabetes drug yields improvements in study



## Northerner (Sep 25, 2013)

Bristol said the treatment, dapagliflozin, fared better than a placebo, or fake drug, in a late-stage study of patients with type 2 diabetes who were taking a combination of metformin plus sulfonylurea.

Patients taking the drug also saw blood pressure improvements after eight weeks compared to those taking a placebo.

Dapagliflozin, a once-a-day pill, was approved in the European Union last November, where it is known as Forxiga. The drug works independently of insulin to remove excess blood sugar from the body differently than other type 2 diabetes drugs.

http://www.businessweek.com/ap/2013-09-24/bristol-diabetes-drug-yields-improvements-in-study


----------

